# Coffee Bean Recipe... Is it safe?



## Noobvapes (1/8/17)

Morning to all you glorious bastards!

Ive read a couple of forums on here on how to do a coffee bean extract, and although it sounds like a great idea i'm concerned about the safety prospects of inhaling coffee beans.

I make ejuice for me and a couple of pals and before I send them on their merry way with the coffee bean extract, I just want to know if it is safe first.

Any input will be appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzilla (1/8/17)

I know a lot of people use extraction on stuff like coffee and tobacco but it seems a little too easy to screw up.

Coffee beans contain oils and vaping oils can lead to lipid pneumonia, there's also the question of how the beans were handled during production, agricultural and factory chemicals that might be introduced to the beans, organic material getting through your straining process etc.

There was enough concern about its safety from what I've read that it's not something I've gotten into though and someone more knowledgeable may be able to help you out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (1/8/17)

Noobvapes said:


> Morning to all you glorious bastards!
> 
> Ive read a couple of forums on here on how to do a coffee bean extract, and although it sounds like a great idea i'm concerned about the safety prospects of inhaling coffee beans.
> 
> ...



https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...-its-been-done-can-anyone-suggest-how.485024/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (1/8/17)

I believePhillip Rocke did it best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

